# Spatialist Reverb Distorting Notes



## jaysharpwilliams (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm getting slightly  distorted notes occasionally. It mostly sounds great but there's some static or clipping going on when higher intensity notes are played. Is there a way to reduce input gain or does anyone have an idea of what may be going on?


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 7, 2020)

Did you substitute any components? Are there active pickups on the guitar?


----------



## jaysharpwilliams (Oct 7, 2020)

no substitutions and regular pickups they are low output humbuckers and still get the artifacts on the coil tap as well. 


Cybercow said:


> Did you substitute any components? Are there active pickups on the guitar?


----------



## Elktronics (Oct 7, 2020)

This is happening to me on an FV1 build too. I haven’t tracked down the issue, but is your issue similar to mine? You can hear it when I play hard


----------



## jaysharpwilliams (Oct 7, 2020)

Possibly, I haven't fiddled with the modulated setting much. What's it like on Cavern?


----------



## Elktronics (Oct 7, 2020)

This is not the same pedal, but exhibits the same symptoms that you described


----------



## flemming (Jul 18, 2022)

On the extremely off chance that either of you are still struggling with this 2 years later....  I just built an Octagon and had a problem very similar to the video clip that @Elktronics posted.  In my case it was an incorrect resistor value (100K instead of the intended 100R @ R8).  Swapped it out and the weird static on firmer picked notes (and a bunch of low level background noise) went away.


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2022)

Yep, that's gotten folks a few times in the past.


----------



## Cybercow (Jul 19, 2022)

I've gotten few bad batches of TL072CP opamps from Tayda that exhibited a similar issue.

*KNOWN BAD TL072CP DATE CODES from TAYDA*:
18MDSHY
14AP8NM
07A5L8QM


----------

